# '69 Torino Talledega



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my Monogram '69 Talledega in ice blue metallic.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

That looks great, Back in the day ,I cruised around with my friend in the Mercury cyclone version of this car.
Russell


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## Big Lester (Aug 17, 2005)

very nicely done


----------



## Thunderbolt1 (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice job on this, that close up of the rear it looks like you took a photo of the real car. nice work


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

thanks


----------



## k357 (Apr 19, 2007)

Very NICE!!!! I built one of these last year in Medium Blue Mettalic with the white stripes.... This is a great kit & a beautiful build of a forgotten muscle car!!!!


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I don't know what it is about that car but I've always enjoyed the styling of the rear end. Nice work on yours!
Chris


----------



## SoleSky (Feb 20, 2009)

superduty455 said:


> I don't know what it is about that car but I've always enjoyed the styling of the rear end. Nice work on yours!
> Chris


Reminds me of a 67' rear of a fastback. I too love it!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Ford really knew how to incorporate great design elements in some of their cars!


----------

